# A Christian Directory is Being Republished



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 12, 2008)

A Christian Directory Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk (August 12, 2008)


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Aug 12, 2008)

Andrew, Do you know if this an abridged edition? I ask because it doesn't looks like that huge book published by Soli Deo Gloria in 1990's.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 12, 2008)

CarlosOliveira said:


> Andrew, Do you know if this an abridged edition? I ask because it doesn't looks like that huge book published by Soli Deo Gloria in 1990's.



Good question, Carlos! Perhaps Dewalt or others could shed some light?


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone, who is stil interessed, i sell all my four volumes for only $200,-!

http://www.puritanboard.com/f81/com...ichard-baxter-4-volumes-price-200-00-a-35558/

The complete Practical Works of Richard Baxter : 4 volumes Soli Deo Gloria Publications, 2000 (reprint of the London 1846 edition). Hardback's without dustjacket. 

In a very good condition: 

Volume 1: 948 pag. (A christian directory) 
Volume 2: 1063 pag. (A call to the unconverted) 
Volume 3: 1068 pag. (The saint's everlasting rest) 
Volume 4: 1047 pag. (The reformed pastor)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2008)

Released Today! « Heritage Booktalk (August 28, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> CarlosOliveira said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, Do you know if this an abridged edition? I ask because it doesn't looks like that huge book published by Soli Deo Gloria in 1990's.
> ...



Carlos -- The new edition appears to be 948 pages like the older SDG edition.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 3, 2008)

It is out. I saw it yesterday at RHB. Looks really nice- good cover design and everything. Gotta love RHB!


----------



## Quickened (Sep 3, 2008)

This is definately on my list!


----------



## markkoller (Sep 4, 2008)

On Googlebooks...
A Christian Directory, Or, A Body of ... - Google Book Search

Apparently Volume IV only? Will check later...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 4, 2008)

markkoller said:


> On Googlebooks...
> A Christian Directory, Or, A Body of ... - Google Book Search
> 
> Apparently Volume IV only? Will check later...



See here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - The Practical Works of Richard Baxter Online - The PuritanBoard


----------



## markkoller (Sep 4, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> markkoller said:
> 
> 
> > On Googlebooks...
> ...



awesome


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> A Christian Directory Coming Soon « Heritage Booktalk (August 12, 2008)



Does anyone knows if this edition is the same as the SDG one, or is it newly typeset ?


----------



## Don Kistler (Sep 6, 2008)

It's the same as the SDG reprint. Nobody in their right mind would try to retypeset and proofread that many words.

They've simply put a new cover design on it.


----------

